# need clutch help



## Ohiocowboy1277 (Dec 29, 2013)

my old reliable sears snowblower broke down last winter during the last snow we had . the clutch that i had limped along through the worst winter we've had in a long time finally gave up so I've been hunting for a whole new clutch assembly since . I can't find it anywhere the sears site gave a new number for it and that number has been discontinued as well i need help. does anyone know if its still available anywhere and if it is what the number is ? i need the whole clutch assembly the spring that goes in between the clutch and crankshaft that fits in the clutch bore a new band brake ect basically everything that has to do with the clutch . it is a 5horse tecumseh 20 in single speed trans fwd and rev only i don't have the whole model number at the moment as its in storage and i can't get to it for a couple days its a 536.xx550 not sure of the first 2 numbers


----------



## Ohiocowboy1277 (Dec 29, 2013)

i think the model is 536.90550 if that helps also is the stepped part that the clutch fits on a bearing or bushing of some sort or part of the crankshaft 
thanks again


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Is this just a basic centrifugal clutch? Any go kart or mini bike shop should have what you need. Also check this website and ebay.

Go Kart & Mini Bike Clutches | Go Kart & Mini Bike Parts | MFG Supply


----------



## Ohiocowboy1277 (Dec 29, 2013)

it is kind of a basic centrifugal clutch but the front cover is standard 3/4 bore with the chain drive sprocket the rear half has a much larger hole around 1 1/2 in bore and in the bore of the rear half there is a spring that slides in that hooks to a lip on the rear half on the edge of the bore and wraps around the sprocket that holds the 3 friction shoes that sprocket and the rear half of the clutch have a snap ring that holds them onto the larger stepped part of the crankshaft then the outer half which is the chain drive sprocket and main area that the friction shoes grip slides onto the 3/4 in part of the shaft held in place with the center bolt on crank every one i find is a straight 3/4 in bore for keyed shafts this one has no key it also has a band brake that keeps it from spinning when you don't want the machine to move


----------

